# Order placed



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just placed a little order to go with my PC that's recently arrived. Finding this site has opened my eyes but also emptied my wallet. This £140 order takes my spend in 2 weeks to £500 including the :buffer: I know some guys spend a fortune but most people I know think I have lost the plot Reckon a few might be lining up for a spot of detailing though when they see the results.
Discount code is much appreciated - certainly worthwhile when you spend a few quid.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Received order today thanks. Couple of little queries, have emailed through your website.


----------

